# Three 5 Gallon Water Bottles



## carling (Jul 12, 2007)

Are any of these 5 gallon jugs rare or have any value?  Or should I just start dumping spare change into them?

 First is Distillata.  Says "Health!", "Drink six glasses every day", "Distillata People".  On the bottom is embossed 1928 with the I in the diamond.

 Next is Purity Springs Water.  "CCW" embossed on the bottom.  Lip is chipped on this one.

 Last is Polar Water.  Also embossed "Bottle Not Sold" and a neat symbol.  On the bottom is 1921 with the I in the diamond.

 I also have a fourth not pictured, plain with 1923 on the bottom.

 Thanks for any info!

 Rick


----------



## carling (Jul 12, 2007)

Distillata


----------



## carling (Jul 12, 2007)

Purity Springs Water


----------



## carling (Jul 12, 2007)

Polar Water


----------



## kastoo (Jul 12, 2007)

COOL!  Glass...whew that must have been heavy with the water..I'd hate to have had to heave them up to the cooler.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats a cool [8D] looking water jug  ...with the cross


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

They would have value to me, make a nice "bottom shelf"


----------



## B_King (Jul 14, 2007)

*Nice water bottles! If you decide to part with them I may be interested.*
*Thanks Brian*


----------



## carling (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, guys.

 And Brian (B_King), I'll keep you in mind if i decide to later part with any.  I just picked these up and for now I want to find some info on them.  

 Rick


----------

